# Prevision medica



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Well we've done our research and bearing in mind pre existing conditions etc prevision medica seem to be the best about on the Costa del sol for private healthcare.Any opinions?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

amespana said:


> Well we've done our research and bearing in mind pre existing conditions etc prevision medica seem to be the best about on the Costa del sol for private healthcare.Any opinions?


We have been with them for almost 6 years and never had any problems whatsoever. We don't have to make any co-payments at all for GP or specialist visits, just use one of the cheques de asistencia they send us. Some others who use them and obtain their policies and cheques via a broker have said they have to pay a small amount for their cheques, but we got ours direct via their website and have never been charged anything.

I had an operation 3 years ago at the Hospital Parque San Antonio in Malaga (very nice, private room with terrace and sea view!) and they were very quick to authorise everything. If you are prescribed any tests or hospital treatment you can scan the doctor's request and email it to them and the authorisation is usually back within a few hours. I went to see my surgeon with the results of my pre-op tests on a Thursday afternoon, and he said "can you come in on Monday to have the operation?". Can't fault that for speed, and it wasn't even an emergency. Although I speak Spanish, a very nice lady from "Customer Services" came to see me both before and after my operation to talk me through the procedure in English, answer any questions and explain the discharge procedure and follow-up arrangements.

Another good thing about them is that they don't increase the cost of cover once you reach 65, if you want to keep it on as well as having state healthcare via an S1.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Does this company cover pre-existing conditions for an added premium or cover everything apart from the condition. I'm finding that obtaining health cover appears to be a real problem with an exiting condition.
I did find a link to the Convenio Especial in Andalucia earlier this year but it has disappeared. Trying to get cover for that 1st year in order to register is proving to be difficult.
I keep well, work in a demanding job and rarely see a doctor but understand the importance of declaring all conditions.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

portygirl said:


> Does this company cover pre-existing conditions for an added premium or cover everything apart from the condition. I'm finding that obtaining health cover appears to be a real problem with an exiting condition.
> I did find a link to the Convenio Especial in Andalucia earlier this year but it has disappeared. Trying to get cover for that 1st year in order to register is proving to be difficult.
> I keep well, work in a demanding job and rarely see a doctor but understand the importance of declaring all conditions.


I honestly couldn't tell you, sorry. I have had correspondence in the past with an extremely helpful lady at Prevision Medica who speaks fluent English though, she may be able to help. Her name is Beatriz Almaden and her email address is [email protected]


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you, sorry. I have had correspondence in the past with an extremely helpful lady at Prevision Medica who speaks fluent English though, she may be able to help. Her name is Beatriz Almaden and her email address is [email protected]


Many thanks Lynn that's a great help


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

No they do not cover pre existing conditions. My wife has a knee replacement and they will not cover the other healthy knee either. This seems common to all.So if there is a problem with tother knee we will either go through the Spanish health system or pay privately depending on the expediency.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

With the health insurance, my intention is to get all myself fully checked over with anything that's been playing on my mind sorted in the next year before we go. But then I was wondering will this have an impact when I go for a quote, as in all the tests and being a bit of a hypochondriac there may be many.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Roy C said:


> my intention is to get all myself fully checked over ........................ before we go. But then I was wondering will this have an impact when I go for a quote, .


If you are aware of any existing medical conditions then when you apply for the medical cover you are obliged to disclose it. If you do not and it is subsequently discovered you withheld information you could end up having the policy cancelled and with bills for any treatment you may had had.

Of course like 'some others' you could just lie and think you will get away with it. That is criminal fraud so not recommended.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

larryzx said:


> If you are aware of any existing medical conditions then when you apply for the medical cover you are obliged to disclose it. If you do not and it is subsequently discovered you withheld information you could end up having the policy cancelled and with bills for any treatment you may had had.
> 
> Of course like 'some others' you could just lie and think you will get away with it. That is criminal fraud so not recommended.


Thanks Larry, that's what I thought and personally I would be open and honest with the form because the last thing a hypochondriac would want would be to be denied treatment. 

The whole idea is get any problems ( if any ). sorted or checked before going, that way I will know exactly what to put on the form and not put down what I think I might have.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Roy C said:


> .
> The whole idea is get any problems ( if any ). sorted or checked before going, that way I will know exactly what to put on the form and not put down what I think I might have.


Thinking you have a medical condition, unless you have medical training, is not knowing. Only if you know must you declare. I do not see anything wrong with choosing not to know and thus being able to declare a clean-sheet when applying.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Does anyone know if Prevision Medicas Base Plan (€45 a month) is sufficient for Residency requirements? Thanks


----------

